# Aggieland CCA Chapter Banquet



## JLYanez11 (Jan 30, 2008)

Howdy, 
I would like to invite yall to come out and support the largest collegiate Coastal Conservation Association chapter in Texas by attending our 17th annual Aggieland Chapter banquet. The banquet will be at 6:30 p.m. on March 25th at the Brazos Center in Bryan. There will be food, drinks, games, a live auction, and a silent auction. Some of the items for auction will consist of: a new shotgun, rods, reels, Costa del mar sunglasses, guided trips, and much more. Tickets are $20 and include your meal, beverages, one year CCA membership ($25 value), and one year subscription to Tide Magazine. If you would like to purchase a table the cost is $300 which includes everything plus your own reserved table for eight. If you have any questions or would like to make a donation feel free to call (713) 446-9363 or (832) 452-7383, I can also be reached via e-mail at [email protected]. We hope you will come out and show your support for the Aggieland Chapter as well as our overall goal of preserving our valued coastal resources for generations to come.


----------

